# Filtering Marketplace posts out of my homepage



## Crisp875 (Sep 29, 2020)

I recently got access to the marketplace section of the site, and I noticed that they've begun popping up on my front page. Having been more of a lurker for so long, I'm so used to only treating the front page as a place to read threads. I'm interested in participating in the marketplace, but I'd like to go out of my way to find it rather than have all of its posts pop up on my front page. 

Is there a way I can filter marketplace posts out of my front page?


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

Hah, you wanted access, now you've got it! It doesn't help if you are one of many whose GAS is triggered by frequent "opportunity" reminders. I don't know the easy answer to your woes. I have conditioned myself to look the other way.

"Be careful what you ask for 'cause you just might get it" - Joe Louis Walker.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Are you referring to this page?









Sax on the Web Forum


A forum community dedicated to saxophone players and enthusiasts originally founded by Harri Rautiainen. Come join the discussion about collections, care, displays, models, styles, reviews, accessories, classifieds, and more!




www.saxontheweb.net





-Mike


----------



## Crisp875 (Sep 29, 2020)

VSadmin said:


> Are you referring to this page?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, just the main homepage. If it's not a thing that can be done, that's totally fine, I've just been used to browsing new threads and threads from people I follow for so long that it was a little jarring to see all of the marketplace posts come up at once on the day I earned marketplace access.


----------



## Zasterz (Oct 12, 2021)

I agree that it would be great to be able to “uncheck”/disable sections of the forum to not follow on the home page. I didn’t particularly care about “access” myself, since by 6 months into this I already had my gear needs sorted out, and having all the for-sale posts filling up the homepage really does change the vibe of the forum. I’ve gotten used to it now, as one does with the many ad-cluttered spaces we all encounter daily, but I still think it was nicer before.


----------

